# Polio vaccination certificate



## vick123 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello.

I live in Perth and went to Pakistan on holidays in April. I have applied 189 visa onshore and My visa officer asked me today to provide Polio vaccination certificate. 

Can anyone tell me where to get Polio vaccination and this certificate in Perth or any other city.


Thanks


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

vick123 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I live in Perth and went to Pakistan on holidays in April. I have applied 189 visa onshore and My visa officer asked me today to provide Polio vaccination certificate.
> 
> ...


Polio certificates are made at international airports in Pakistan free of charge.

If you are on shore, check with your local GP.


----------



## vick123 (Aug 3, 2015)

ahszar said:


> Polio certificates are made at international airports in Pakistan free of charge.
> 
> If you are on shore, check with your local GP.


Thanks


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

vick123 said:


> Thanks


Hi bro,

I have same case like urs, i am in Melbourne. Did the certificate from any GP work?


----------



## vick123 (Aug 3, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> vick123 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


I went to clinic herebin Perth where they do travel vacination . I got polio vacination from there. They issued me a certificate , which i submittied and visa officer accepted that.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Does anyone know after getting the visa am i required to present a Polio vaccination certificate before landing if for example i went to Pakistan for 28 days after grant ?


----------



## vick123 (Aug 3, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Does anyone know after getting the visa am i required to present a Polio vaccination certificate before landing if for example i went to Pakistan for 28 days after grant ?


Which visa did you get


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

vick123 said:


> Which visa did you get


189 visa


----------



## vick123 (Aug 3, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> vick123 said:
> 
> 
> > Which visa did you get
> ...


Your Visa case officer has nothing to do with it after granting you a visa. However you should get certificate from pak if you are still there, because officers at airport can ask you to show certificate before stamping on your passport.Normally they dont ask but they can ask you. 

Secondly its really easy to get cert from pak. Go to any hospital, take your passport and they will issue you.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

vick123 said:


> I went to clinic herebin Perth where they do travel vacination . I got polio vacination from there. They issued me a certificate , which i submittied and visa officer accepted that.


Thanks mate.


----------



## zg.491 (May 25, 2016)

*Polio certificate*



vick123 said:


> I went to clinic herebin Perth where they do travel vacination . I got polio vacination from there. They issued me a certificate , which i submittied and visa officer accepted that.


Hi vick123, I am in the same situation here in Sydney, case officer requested for polio vaccination certificate, I've been to Pakistan last year. Can you please elaborate how you get your polio certification from within Australia? Did GP referred you to some other clinic/hospital or they provide that service within the premises? As I searched on google, I found many travel vaccination centers in Sydney but don't exactly know where to go.

Thanks for your help.


----------

